# Longer Length Taylormade Screen Covers



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
I was wondering if anyone else out there has any of these screen covers. I bought some about a month ago for our new MH (Peugeot Base 2009) and am very disappointed with the fit, particularly round the wing mirrors and side doors.
I have tried adjusting them but they are still baggy at the side and do not fit close to the glass and door. The longer length at the front also flaps in the wind as the elastic straps supplied do not hold very well.

My neighbour, who recommended Taylormade says that his shorter length covers have small magnets sewn into the fabric to hold the covers close to the door/window. Mine don't have these. I have emailed Taylormade and am hoping for a reply but would be glad for advice.
Thanks Chris


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like ours fit like yours.

Yes not a good fit by the cab doors and around the wing mirrors and yes the front bit blows in the wind.

I have bought a bonnet cover but not used it yet. thought that would keep the front from blowing but a better fit on cab doors and around wing mirrors would have been better.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If they are not correct why don't you send them back????


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Same fit as ours. I assumed it was as good as it could get, but Silver Screens are a better design, IMO, with ties to hold the sides, and a better fit overall. They don't do longline ones, AFAIK. And they're more expensive.

You pays yer money ...

Gerald


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

> If they are not correct why don't you send them back????


Hi I thought I would check to see if anyone else was having the same problem or it was me not fitting them correctly. I have emailed Taylormade but if I don't get a reply I am going to the Peterborough show so I thought I would see them there and complain in person.

Gerald and Annie and Zulurita have you complained to Taylormade?

I only bought Taylormade as they were recommended. I have also seen the shorter length fitted to a MH and thought how well they fitted so maybe it is the longer ones that are not good. The ones we had for the last MH were another brand.
I didn't buy on price and would be prepared to pay more for a good fit.

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree with Gerald.  

It's impossible to get a flat sheet of material to fit perfectly around a series of compound curves as if it was painted on.

The elastic straps are a bit inadequate, but it isn't a lot of trouble to make some more effective ones.

Could be better, but I'm very satisfied with the job it does in keeping the van warm, or cool.

Dave


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening,

We have been using our long length Taylormade screens non stop since January and are very happy with them.

We have suffered the high winds of Scotland and did not notice them blowing.

I have and would recommend them again to others.

Regards

Dean


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Patchworkqueen said:


> Gerald and Annie and Zulurita have you complained to Taylormade?


Hi Chris

Nope. Although they may not be the best fit, I'm generally happy with them, and prefer the longline Taylormade to the shorter Silver Screens.

Gerald


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi All

Our long Taylormade screens fit ok but do flap around when folded down during the day. It helped when I bought some more of the velcro elastic straps from Taylormade at the Shepton Show, I think they cost about £1 each.

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oxford-wanderer said:


> Hi All
> 
> Our long Taylormade screens fit ok but do flap around when folded down during the day. It helped when I bought some more of the velcro elastic straps from Taylormade at the Shepton Show, I think they cost about £1 each.
> 
> Paul


I've got the answer to this Paul, but Lewis is on in 2 mins.

Tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

No I haven't complained.

Overall I like them and prefer to have the longer length on this X2/50 Ducato.

Yes the fit around wing mirrors could be better but then I could try to do something about it but haven't so far. I am sure it isn't easy doing mass production to get a perfect fit each time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oxford-wanderer said:


> Hi All
> Our long Taylormade screens fit ok but do flap around when folded down during the day. It helped when I bought some more of the velcro elastic straps from Taylormade at the Shepton Show, I think they cost about £1 each.
> Paul


Hi again Paul

Lewis was good last night, and the golf afterwards.  

To stop the folded down bit flapping in the breeze I just pinched a couple of foot-long lengths of velcro hooks when Mrs Zeb wasn't looking.

Lift each bottom corner of the cover and fix a velcro length onto the velcro loops on the underside of the main cover. They can stay there permanently until needed . . . tucked under out of sight if you like.

When the top half of the screen is folded down, fish out the loose ends of the velcro hook strips and fix them onto the corners of the folded down panel.

Difficult to describe but easy to do. Hope you can understand this crappy description!  :roll:

Dave


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Dave

I enjoyed watching Lewis too.

Thanks, I think that's what I've done with the bits from Taylormade. :? 

Paul :lol:


----------

